# prosumer or long zoom at 14-15k



## amitbhawani (Jul 8, 2011)

I am moving to college this month and what a prosumer or a long zoom camera within a budget of 15k. which is my best bet??

I have looked for a few-

The newly launched Fujifilm FinePix S3300

or the old Fujifilm Finepix S2950

Canon SX130  IS

any other suggestions??


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

If u can adjust with AA cells then u can get SX130IS...it have good pic quality and full manual mode for learning

Else Sony HX7V is good in that range


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 8, 2011)

Got myself a nikon S8100.A great camera at a price of only 11850 with one 8GB and one 4GB card and a pouch from letsbuy


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

wow thats fast...congrats buddy...does it have PASM mode...and how much zoom


----------



## amitbhawani (Jul 8, 2011)

has the EXTREMELY POOR battery life issue with the sx130 been resolved??


----------

